# στα ξεκούδουνα = out of the blue



## nickel (Apr 27, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι αυτή η οικογένεια νεολογισμών ξεκίνησε από την έκφραση *στα ξεκούδουνα*, στον πληθυντικό. Μπορεί να θυμάμαι και λάθος. Δεν έχω τα κουράγια για έρευνα και, με μια πρώτη ματιά, υπάρχουν περισσότερα ευρήματα για την έκφραση στον ενικό, *στο ξεκούδουνο*.

Η σημασία πρέπει να είναι γνωστή: στα καλά καθούμενα, στα καλά του καθουμένου, εκεί που δεν το περίμενε κανείς, χωρίς λόγο και αιτία.

Υπάρχει και η απλοποίηση, επίρρημα χωρίς «στα»: _ξεκούδουνα_. Και ακολούθησαν τα επίθετα: _ξεκούδουνος συλλογισμός, ξεκούδουνη διαπίστωση_. Ξεκάρφωτος; Απρόσμενος, ασυνάρτητος, αταίριαστος, άσχετος;
Για αγγλικά: out-of-the-blue, unexpected, unforeseen, inappropriate, unrelated κ.ά.

Και οι υπόλοιποι αμαρτωλοί λεξιλόγοι ας ρίξουν το λίθο τους.


----------



## sarant (Oct 22, 2011)

Καλά θυμάσαι ή υποθέτεις, αυτή πρέπει να είναι η αρχική έκφραση, στον πληθυντικό.

Τι είναι όμως τα ξεκούδουνα; Τι σημαίνει στην κυριολεξία η λέξη;Τη λέξη δεν την έχει ούτε ο Δημητράκος, ούτε το ΛΚΝ, ούτε ο Μπαμπ. Σταματάκο και Πάπυρο δεν κοίταξα.

Θυμόμουν όμως ότι είναι τα αγίνωτα σταφύλια -και δίκιο είχα, το επιβεβαίωσα με γκούγκλισμα. Όχι αυτά που δεν έχουν ακόμα ωριμάσει, αλλά αυτά που δεν ωρίμασαν μέχρι τέλους -αν έχετε τρυγήσει αμπέλι θα δείτε ότι υπάρχουν και μερικά τέτοια τσαμπιά που έμειναν άγουρα και ατροφικά ως το τέλος. Αυτά είναι τα ξεκούδουνα, που παλιότερα τα χρησιμοποιούσαν κι αυτά. Τα τρυγούσαν βεβαίως τελευταία, μια και ήταν το υποδεέστερο παραπροϊόν του τρύγου.

Εικάζω ότι η έκφρ. "τώρα στα ξεκούδουνα" αρχικά σήμαινε "τώρα στο τέλος" δηλ. άκαιρα, και μετά, όταν χάθηκε η διαφάνεια της έκφρασης γενικεύτηκε το "στα ξ." ως κάτι που γίνεται απροσδόκητα, ξαφνικά, ξεκάρφωτα.

Βρίσκω επίρρωση στη χρήση της φράσης από τον Μήτσο Κωστόπουλο, που σαν λαϊκός άνθρωπος που είναι δεν θα την έμαθε από το Κλικ το 1998. Όταν αποχώρησε από μια συνιστώσα το 2007 έγραψε ότι αποχωρεί: "Επειδή δεν θέλω τώρα στα ξεκούδουνα να γίνω ένας (καλός έστω) σοσιαλδημοκράτης" Διασώζει νομίζω την παλιότερη χρήση της έκφρασης.

Εικασίες όμως, που επιδέχονται διόρθωση.

Ερώτηση προς Νίκελ: Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που έγραψες γι' αυτή την έκφραση ή το έκανες... στα ξεκούδουνα; (Και γιατί λες για αμαρτωλούς -τι συνέχειες έχω χάσει; )


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2011)

sarant said:


> Ερώτηση προς Νίκελ: Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που έγραψες γι' αυτή την έκφραση ή το έκανες... στα ξεκούδουνα; (Και γιατί λες για αμαρτωλούς -τι συνέχειες έχω χάσει; )


Αυτά, συνονόματε, τα ρωτάνε στην ώρα τους. Τίποτα δεν γίνεται στα ξεκούδουνα, αλλά τα καθημερινά μου ερεθίσματα είναι περισσότερα απ' αυτά που δέχεται κοπελούδα στο ξεπέταγμά της, οπότε τρέχα γύρευε. (Οι _αμαρτωλοί_ είναι αποτυχημένο λογοπαίγνιο, με αρχή τον «πρώτο αναμάρτητο» κ.λπ.)


----------



## jmanveda (Oct 22, 2011)

Η έκφραση μου ήταν γνωστή ως "τα ξεκούδουνα" (δηλ. "στο τέλος") και μου ήρθε στο μυαλό το "fag end"

Ιδού τι λέει το Thesaurus του Free Dictionary:

Thesaurus Legend: Synonyms Related Words Antonyms
Noun 1. fag end - the time of the last part of something; "the fag end of this crisis-ridden century"; "the tail of the storm"
tail end, tail
end, ending - the point in time at which something ends; "the end of the year"; "the ending of warranty period"
2. fag end - the frayed end of a length of cloth or rope
oddment, remnant, remainder, end - a piece of cloth that is left over after the rest has been used or sold.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 22, 2011)

Δεν έχει σχέση με το come out of left field και το νήμα του; ;)


----------

